# am i ready?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Go to a show just to watch and see if you can see yourself competing. Anyone can show, but it is pretty stressful.


----------



## jenniferw (May 23, 2012)

why is it always you answering my questions.. haha,... its really nice tho, thanks. 
I think im ready, but in your opinion, what is the biggest stress of competing?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL cause I guess I'm just that fast...  Don't worry, other people will answer your questions too. They're just getting up yet.

I think the most stressful part is getting everything ready. Rushing around with last minute bathing, tack checks, getting everyone loaded and going.

Once you're there, it's a lot like a typical lesson warm up. You get your horse all groomed up, warm them up in the ring (except there are a LOT more riders in there than at home!!) and then you enter a class and hope for the best.

But the prep-show work is very stressful, especially when you're running around trying to find your horse's sheet or you got soaking wet giving your horse a bath or however it goes.

But it depends on the show. The higher you go up, the more intense it gets. But local shows are quite laid back for the most part.


----------



## jenniferw (May 23, 2012)

i heard that one you get into the arena, its like home practicing the course? is that true or does it depend on the person?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well no.. the horse will not act the same as at home. A little more alert and depending on its history (if they have showed, etc.) may be a bit more reactive too. 

The more you prepare, the better your show will go. It's a good idea to haul to a show just to get them used to some of the sights/sounds before show day.


----------

